# Skip to Win 10



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

I now have window 8 installed with all its updates, the next step, Win 8.1 can be a long drawn out process installing the updates, is it feasible to jump right to Win. 10 without installing 8.1, will Win 10 be as effective without all the Win 8.1 updates not installed? T.I.A.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Only if you do a clean install, W10 will not upgrade W8 . . only W8.1 with all updates


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Old Rich said:


> Only if you do a clean install, W10 will not upgrade W8 . . only W8.1 with all updates


Thanks, Will upgrading with the clean install get the full effectiveness of Win 10 without installing Win 8.1?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

A clean install wipes everything and installs Windows 10. It will also require a installation key, which costs money.

What is the issue with installing 8.1?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

+ if you don't have your personal data backed up, kiss it goodbye.


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the great advice, Win.10 up and running!


----------

